# Food Safety News - 12/16/2020 ...    Spain uncovers alleged whiskey fraud



## daveomak.fs (Dec 16, 2020)

*Spain uncovers alleged whiskey fraud*
By News Desk on Dec 16, 2020 12:00 am Spanish authorities have uncovered what they believe to be one of the largest criminal networks for the production and illegal distribution of whiskey. La Guardia Civil and the Spanish Tax Agency began Operation Fuco at the beginning of summer this year. The network had established its main bases of operations in La Rioja, in Jaén... Continue Reading

*High risk firms may miss an inspection due to COVID-19*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 16, 2020 12:05 am The highest risk businesses could miss one of their inspections to catch-up with local authority backlogs due to the Coronavirus pandemic, according to the Food Standards Agency (FSA). Food hygiene intervention frequencies for these Category A companies are usually every six months, compared to 12 months for those in the second highest bracket and two... Continue Reading

*New FSIS boss moves from one telephonic ring to another*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 16, 2020 12:03 am After eight months on the job as boss over USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service headquarters (FSIS), Administrator Paul Kiecker likely is feeling like P.T. Barnum. Kiecker’s meetings with people outside of the federal government occur with enough frequency and in such numbers that his schedule must feel like a three-ring circus. Consider just one... Continue Reading

*Deadline approaches for early registration discount for virtual conference on food safety education*
By News Desk on Dec 16, 2020 12:01 am The Partnership for Food Safety Education has scheduled its Consumer Food Safety Education (CFSE) Virtual Conference for March 9-12, 2021. It is the only conference in the U.S. dedicated to consumer food safety education. The conference convenes research experts and community-based health and food safety educators across the U.S. who are involved in educating people about food safety.... Continue Reading

*Sushi sold by Harris Teeter linked to more than 150 illnesses*
By News Desk on Dec 15, 2020 10:49 pm Cabarrus Health Alliance (CHA) and officials with the grocery chain Harris Teeter are investigating more than 150 reports of illness linked to AFC sushi purchased at two retail locations in North Carolina. As of Tuesday officials had not yet reported what pathogen might be involved. Those ill are experiencing symptoms of vomiting, diarrhea, fever, muscle... Continue Reading


----------

